# free patterns



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

Chunky hat Emily
http://edcreations.ca/html/emilycablehat.html


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's different..thank you!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I like this one; thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, I like it


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very interesting hat pattern - thanks for sharing - bookmarked for later knitting this winter


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a different looking hat pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice thanks for the link.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you, a funny pattern I am going to use


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks


----------

